# Hard Heads



## aww

Anybody out there into eating hard heads? New to fishing and some guys at the bait shop told me they were the best tasting fish in the water, so me and a buddy set out on a hard head mission and successfully filled a cooler. The only thing is when I fried them they tasted like @#[email protected] We had so many fillets and three or four holes in our hands so we decided to grill some the result was just as bad. Anybody know a good recipe? The way we cooked them they tasted like the neutria we used to eat back in Trinity.


----------



## Richlyn Concepts

get an oak board, fillet the hard head and place it on the board, season with salt pepper and lemon juice bake for 15 minutes at 350f once baked take it out throw the fish in the trash can and eat the board


----------



## BeeGee

*I am impressed*

That y'all could find a filet on them. Sheesh!
The above recipe is the only one there is for them.


----------



## troutkilla34

if it was me i wouldnt even eat hardheads. but it is real fun catching hardheads because the always bight in any condition. oh ha those guys were joking about hardheads being the best fish in the water try trout,redfish,flounder,mahi mahi.Then u will taste the best fish in the water.


----------



## Freshwaterman

*hardhead munch out*

i would eat them if i had to survive and i piggy perch taste way worse i think.


----------



## TexasWhaler

Richlyn Concepts said:


> get an oak board, fillet the hard head and place it on the board, season with salt pepper and lemon juice bake for 15 minutes at 350f once baked take it out throw the fish in the trash can and eat the board


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:

Oh man, I almost urinated on myself after reading that, from laughing so hard.

I'm sending you some green brother, for making me laugh, and getting me out of the bad mood I was in earlier.


----------



## salth2o

Richlyn Concepts said:


> get an oak board, fillet the hard head and place it on the board, season with salt pepper and lemon juice bake for 15 minutes at 350f once baked take it out throw the fish in the trash can and eat the board


That is the best hard head recipie I have ever heard.

Just buy a flounder or some shrimp at the bait shop if you are desperate.


----------



## reagan

Someones pulling your leg. When i first started comming to the coast i caught one at a pier. I was pretty excited and put it on a stringer. A old man next to me said ,son what are you going to do with that fish? I replied i was going to eat it, he said your not from around here are you? The old man told me they were trash fish. im glad i wasnt seen carrying a stringer full in front of anybody.


----------



## Melon

I'm lost for words. 

But....Nasty! Nasty! Nasty!


----------



## Freshwaterman

I think this guy is making this story up Just to get a rise out of someone you got to be jokin.


----------



## salth2o

aww4th said:


> The way we cooked them they *tasted like the neutria* we used to eat back in Trinity.


W.I.T.H. would you ever eat a nutria rat?  You may want to try some freshwater mudcat, just so you can complete the trifecta.


----------



## aww

nutria is actually very good, they are a vegetarian and have very cleaan meat. I only said that because I knew what people would think. When you grow up on the river in a hick town like Trinity what do you expect. Hard Heads on the other hand taste horrible. They are nothing like their freshwater relatives. If you do have a recipe to help the taste please let me know

W.B.


----------



## let's talk fishin

Now that is funny











Richlyn Concepts said:


> get an oak board, fillet the hard head and place it on the board, season with salt pepper and lemon juice bake for 15 minutes at 350f once baked take it out throw the fish in the trash can and eat the board


----------



## Czechmark

*The problem....*

You didn't properly "tenderize" your hardheads prior to getting them to the cleaning station. Next time, get you a couple pieces of wood with nails driven through them. Hold each piece of wood with the nail side facing in. Insert hardhead between two pieces of wood...make several clapping motions with the two pieces of nail skewed wood ensuring that hardhead has plenty of holes. In fact, keep clapping until there is holes and blood everywhere.

Not only will this tenderize the meat, but it will also help to bleed him out. That nasty taste is some of the toxins in the blood.

Good job for harvesting those hardheads. They don't have enough natural predators...so we have to do our duty to thin them out.

Tmarik
Hardhead Nemesis and general disliker of those bass turds.


----------



## fishDG

i have a buddy that really wanted to shoot some coots after an unsuccessful day duck hunting. I told him they weren't any good but he had to see for himself. My father in law gave him the cajun recipe

"boil water, add coot, add brick, season to taste, remove coot, eat brick"

he fried a little and agreed they aren't any good, lol


----------



## use2b

*Hardheads*

I know I'll catch flack for this, but, hard heads are fine to eat and taste good.
fillet them, split the fillet in half, length wise cutting on each side of the red blood line, then just white meat left, and tastes good. Like most everything,
if you know what you are doing it helps. Improperly cleaned shark, is un- bearable to eat. Deer meat from an improperly cleaned/prepared deer stinks. Thirty years ago most people wouldn't eat Kingfish. I'd rather eat a gaftop,
especially, if someone had already fried it up and had fries and a beer to go with it. I used to laugh at people that kept Hardheads, until I tried one on a lark.

I would be willing to bet most of the comments came from those who have never tried a Hard head. Trout/Redfish, artififcial/plastic chunkers..

So much for my 2 cents worth.

Tight lines )


----------



## SargentMike

*Hardheads*

Check the new issue of Texas Fish and Game. There is a recipe for headhead in there along with some other things i would really have to think about before trying!


----------



## t-dub

Saw a hardhead eat a turd once. Don't eat dogs either.

TW


----------



## BigTOM

I have to say thanks for the laughs.... I have caught my fair share of the pesky cats, and HAVE NEVER and WILL NEVER eat one. If I get that hard up for fish I will hit the local grocery store. But for now I have a full freezer of fillets, half shels, and steaks....


----------



## explorer21

Wow!


----------



## pug2

Ha Ha! The main reason predator fish won't eat hardheads is they taste like &#@$% to them too! I tried to use it for cutbait once years ago, nothing would touch it and it stunk up my boat bad.
Very funny thread, I loved the recipes, especially the oak plank recipe.

Capt. Dan


----------



## CentexPW

Tourist Trout saw a couple coming off of a Port Aransas Pier one night with about 30 - 40 in a dip net. Mmmmmmm Fish Fry.........


----------



## surfwalker

some guys at the bait shop told me they were the best tasting fish in the water, 

And they're still laughing their a**'s off.............


----------



## Red Tuna

First of all, someone was playing a joke on the original poster...

However, I used to catch big hardheads in west bay when I was a kid, and my mom would cook them for us. We fried them in nuggets just like a freshwater cat, and they tasted fine. But, I haven't had one since....


----------



## cfred

You may be new to fishing, but you got the "troll" thing down to a science already!


----------



## Don Smith

When my son was very young, he caught a hardhead and insisted that it be his dinner. Darn near turned him off fish completely.


----------



## reelthreat

CentexPW said:


> Tourist Trout saw a couple coming off of a Port Aransas Pier one night with about 30 - 40 in a dip net. Mmmmmmm Fish Fry.........


Seen it many times... Still funny though.


----------



## swade36

you are all right....it's just like eveything else that is wild, a little "gamey"...it is all if the way it is prepared. My suggestion is....


----------



## Cajuncranker

Never tried a hard head, but now I am making it my mission next time I go out to catch and cook one of those pesky bait stealers.

And to end all the other non-sence on the board. 

As a youngster, my buddies and I would camp out and try to "live off the land." Started with 3 day trips and progressed to week long trips. Some were successful, and we would have boiled crawfish, fried bass, squirel, rabbit, etc . . . 

Nutria are very good and so are racoons. However, ***** do carry diseases, so I no longer mess with them. Once, a few buddies and I came in with a bunch of teal, a canvas back, a few pintail, et . . . and told my grandma we were gonna make a gumbo. She said, poudeaux (coot) gumbo is my favorite. I looked at her funny (for talking about coots). She looked at me funny (for wanting to make a gumob with good ducks) . . . I blamed it on the generation gap. But one day, on a slow hung, we ended up with a pouldeux gumob. And it was great. 

I each person has their own tastes . . . for me, its just about anything if its cooked right.


----------



## swade36

Cajuncranker said:


> But one day, on a slow hung, we ended up with a pouldeux gumob. And it was great.
> 
> I each person has their own tastes . . . for me, its just about anything if its cooked right.


?????????????????????????? Did you say "everlasting gobstopper?"


----------



## BU

Gafftop cats are mighty fine table fare! A witch to clean(slime) ,but very tasty. I no longer fool w/ keeping them,but there was a time when we did.


----------



## Nathanww

Eating hardheads... i would have to say those guys that told you hardheads were the best eating fish there was set you up for failure!


----------



## amerson357

*re*

I have to agree with Use2b on this one. I have eatin hardheads as well. If prepared right. Even today, if I catch some big ones(3lbs-4lbs), I will keep them cause the little ones just don't have enough meat to be worth cleaning for a fish fry. For all the people that always won't to knock a fish cause someone told them it is nasty. You should always try something first before you past judgement. vbmenu_register("postmenu_1671596", true);


----------



## Hotrod

I have a friend that eats hard heads. He claims you just have to know how to cook them.
He'll eat a poop sandwich tho with no onions so his breath won't stink.


----------



## Levelwind

Have never eaten one but a friend who has eaten nearly everything that can be shot, trapped or caught in Texas told me he tried them and they were "O.K." with the bloodline cut out.

Big slimers (Gafftops) are excellent, beautiful white meat with enough density that it freezes well. About 400x better than a mealy speckled trout imo.



pug2 said:


> Ha Ha! *The main reason predator fish won't eat hardheads* is they taste like &#@$% to them too! I tried to use it for cutbait once years ago, nothing would touch it and it stunk up my boat bad.
> Very funny thread, I loved the recipes, especially the oak plank recipe.
> 
> Capt. Dan


Yeah, right. Care to guess the #1 best cobia (ling) bait?


----------



## swade36

amerson357 said:


> I have to agree with Use2b on this one. I have eatin hardheads as well. If prepared right. Even today, if I catch some big ones(3lbs-4lbs), I will keep them cause the little ones just don't have enough meat to be worth cleaning for a fish fry. For all the people that always won't to knock a fish cause someone told them it is nasty. You should always try something first before you past judgement. vbmenu_register("postmenu_1671596", true);


lol...don't knock it before you try it!!!! lmao


----------



## 4-G-RANCH

Man all these post are true don't eat the hard head and really they are not fun to catch for folks that fish for quality fish they are a bother.... sorry to tell you the truth........


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*too funny*

Guys/gals, i could barely get thru reading all the post from laughing so bad. I mean i have cramps under my bottom rib from laughing so hard. When i was a kid, the across the street neighbors came home with 2-72 quart coolers full of hard heads and we laughed so hard then i had the same cramp under that rib. I wished i had time to add to everyones reputation points for ending my friday with a gut buster.


----------



## biged412

Read an article in the Houston Chronicle by Joe Doggett (I think) a while back. He prepared a dinner that included hardhead and everybody enjoyed 'em , thought they were trout.


----------



## MIKE GILL

there is an oil sack in guts you must remove my old grandfather down in sargent used to catch big ones 4-6 lbs and were verry good but i would not think of keeping one now dont know how he used to prep. for eating


----------



## speckledred

Dots, I think you mean gaftop sails.


----------



## MIKE GILL

no it was hard heads i told the old he was crazy but i tryed and it was good


----------



## notthatdeep

You guys must not have spent much time in Louisiana....it ALL goes into the gumbo. And whats wrong with THAT?

ntd


----------



## wickedinhere

notthatdeep said:


> You guys must not have spent much time in Louisiana....it ALL goes into the gumbo. And whats wrong with THAT?
> 
> ntd


I dont know where you got that info but you are Wrong! 
I have only ran into one person who admitted he ate them and he was
crazy.


----------



## sbw9056

Its amazing to see how many people live by the motto "Ignorance is bliss."


----------



## drift king

i heard the big hard heads were good to eat but ive never tried them.


----------



## sbw9056

drift king said:


> i heard the big hard heads were good to eat but ive never tried them.


Don't listen to all those that would disuade you. They either have never tried them or don't know how to cook.


----------



## MadMike

this hard head fed 12 people mmmmmm..


----------



## bigwahoo

I'm sure they are no worse than what you would eat at a Chinese restaurant. That wasn't chicken you just ate!


----------



## The Machine

took you for a ride, hardhead


----------



## boo

pug2 said:


> Ha Ha! The main reason predator fish won't eat hardheads is they taste like &#@$% to them too! I tried to use it for cutbait once years ago, nothing would touch it and it stunk up my boat bad.
> Very funny thread, I loved the recipes, especially the oak plank recipe.
> 
> Capt. Dan


About 7 weeks ago I put a hardhead out on my trinidad 50 on matagorda. It took off hauling...I set the hook...it kept running...and I handed it off to my friend leon (matagordamudskipper) b/c he had been fishing his *** off and not caught a shark in like 8 months. Well he got it in and it ended up being a 5'2'' bullshark. So I wouldn't say NOTHING eats em  But ya definately not my go to bait.


----------



## smokey4

*eating hard head, mullet, and piggy perch*

Have attempted to eat all three fixed by frying.
Had to spit out the hard head and mullet.
The piggy pearch was eatable but tasted strong.
Smokey


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing

I SPOKE TO A GUY THAT WAS WADE FISHING THE SURF IN GALVESTON THAT HAD FOUR HARD HEADS IN HIS DONUT BASKET. I ASKED HIMWHAT HE WAS GOING TO DO WITH THEM, HE TOLD ME THAT HE MAKES COVEON [I DON'T NO IF THAT'S THE RIGHT SPELLING] & ASKED IF I HAVE EVER TRIED IT, I TOLD HIM THAT I HAVE NEVER HEARD OF IT, HE TOLD ME THAT IT'S A LOUISIANA DISH THAT HE MAKES WITH HARD HEADS.


----------



## Red Tuna

I said it earlier...

But we used to catch big hardheads when we were kids, and my mom would fry them up. They're just fine to eat....I wouldn't even say you really have to qualify that by saying "if prepared right". You have to watch the slime like a gafftop, and you have to cut out the blood line like a lot of catfish species, but they have a decent, white flesh. 

Not that I would bother to try to eat hardheads these days (with a freezer full of red snapper) but anyone that says hardheads are not edible has probably never tried one.


----------



## robul

lol. Sharks Love hardheads! aka "arius felis"


----------



## Red Tuna

I have a funny story about eating mullet. I'll try to keep this short...

A few years ago I traveled to Italy with my wife. My parents had flown over a few days before us, and we were to met up with them in Rome. All of us had flown through Amsterdam, and stayed over for a night. My parents were in Amsterdam 2 nights before us, and had stayed at the same hotel that we were staying in. My dad left me a note at the front desk that included a restaurant recommendation. 

So when my wife and I got to Amsterdam and read my dad's note, we took a walk down the street to check out the restaurant. It turned out it was a really upscale place and we didn't feel like dressing up, but the other reason we didn't go there was the sign outside said "Tonight's Special: Broiled Mullet". 

So the next day we meet up with my parents in Rome. That night we were walking through this nice neighborhood in Rome looking for a good restaurant. While walking through this crowded piazza (public square), my dad asked me if we had taken their suggestion and gone to that restaurant in Amsterdam. I said something like "No way Dad! They were serving mullet - in Texas we only use mullet for bait!!".

So apparently I was talking kind of loud, and this rather large American guy comes over to us. He said "Well, I'm from Texas too, and I know what you mean, but over here in Europe they eat mullet and it can be quite good."

So we're looking at this guy, and he seems familiar....it turns out it was Johnny Carrabba, the famous Houston restauranteur. We had a good laugh with him, and best of all.....what better guy to ask for a restaurant recommendation? He walked with us to his family's favorite restaurant in Rome, and it was great! We met not only Johnny, but his cousin Tony Mandola, who was wife his wife Phyllis, who is Mama Ninfa's daughter. Fun times....


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish

You must have been the ones we saw cleaning a pile of hardheads at the GYB a couple weeks ago. We were wondering what was going on.


----------



## LionelC

*Bait*

Hardheads might not be very good to eat, but I can tell you that they will live forever as bait.

Anyone that fishes off shore has come up to a rig with a curious ling or two circling around that just would not eat anything. Well if you sling a live hardhead in front of that ling he will eat it.

EVERYONE here might think im crazy, but it realy works. Just clip off the spines and throw it in your live well. If a ling comes along you have an almost sure fire way to catch him.

LionelC


----------



## CaptBrad

Ive had hardheads actually work as cut bait.
Last year on a flat calm day, My dad and I went out to some of the close in rigs to see if we could pull up any snapper off the close in rigs when the snapper was in closer.
Well we had a couple snapper and kept pulling up big perch and hardheads. The perch when used for bait just pulled up bigger hardheads and bigger perch and only a few undersized snapper.
My dad got tired of the hardheads and decided to cut one up for bait just for the heck of it. First drop, a little red snapper! He let it go and decided to try it again, He hadn't even clicked the reel out of free spool and it started taking off. Pulled drag and put up a good fight and got it to the boat. 28" Black drum

Every so often since then, I'll cut one up for bait just to try it if its a tough day. It worked once, so maybe one day it'll work again.


----------



## CaptBrad

Ive had hardheads actually work as cut bait.
Last year on a flat calm day, My dad and I went out to some of the close in rigs to see if we could pull up any snapper off the close in rigs when the snapper was in closer.
Well we had a couple snapper and kept pulling up big perch and hardheads. The perch when used for bait just pulled up bigger hardheads and bigger perch and only a few undersized snapper.
My dad got tired of the hardheads and decided to cut one up for bait just for the heck of it. First drop, a little red snapper! He let it go and decided to try it again, He hadn't even clicked the reel out of free spool and it started taking off. Pulled drag and put up a good fight and got it to the boat. 28" Black drum

Every so often since then, I'll cut one up for bait just to try it if its a tough day. It worked once, so maybe one day it'll work again.


----------



## Melon

These will fill ya up! lol


----------



## Fisher_Of_Men

salth2o said:


> W.I.T.H. would you ever eat a nutria rat?  You may want to try some freshwater mudcat, just so you can complete the trifecta.


I have 20lbs. of nutria sausage in the freezer now. It is excellent. Yes, hardheads are edible... I ate some in Florida along with smoked mullet...but to get a descent fillet they need to be big...like 5 or 6 pounds... They catch them that big in Florida in the canals....


----------



## Freshwaterman

aww4th said:


> Anybody out there into eating hard heads? New to fishing and some guys at the bait shop told me they were the best tasting fish in the water, so me and a buddy set out on a hard head mission and successfully filled a cooler. The only thing is when I fried them they tasted like @#[email protected] We had so many fillets and three or four holes in our hands so we decided to grill some the result was just as bad. Anybody know a good recipe? The way we cooked them they tasted like the neutria we used to eat back in Trinity.


I tried out the hard heads back a couple years ago when I first started fishing on the coast. Not that bad - I'm not a catfish fan - but it's too much work for any meat. The trick to hard heads, if you're just desperate to eat something that swims, is to bleed them out ASAP and remove the skin... completely. Otherwise, it's going to taste really, really bad. I'd suggest leaving the hardheads for the sharks or whatever fish is crazy enough to deal with those spines, and try catching some whiting instead. Less work, they pull like a horse on light test, better taste, and you don't have to deal with puncture wounds.


----------



## spitfire

Just take them and give them to the guys who told you they were good!


----------



## The Captain

Smoked mullet is good when its fresh, its a big thing in florida. But the mullet are a little different than the ones here. Also i admit to eating Gafftops. Pretty good fried up, they were about 4-5 pounders. We fileted and fried, everyone liked them. Serious.


----------



## B-Money

My neighbor and I tried to cook some one time. After a half rack of Milwalkee's Best, they still tasted pretty bad. In fact...took on another 1/2 rack to get the taste out.

So there it is....someone bring over 2 cases and one hard head. We will need an excuse.


----------



## B-Money

silentkilla said:


> I SPOKE TO A GUY THAT WAS WADE FISHING THE SURF IN GALVESTON THAT HAD FOUR HARD HEADS IN HIS DONUT BASKET. I ASKED HIMWHAT HE WAS GOING TO DO WITH THEM, HE TOLD ME THAT HE MAKES COVEON [I DON'T NO IF THAT'S THE RIGHT SPELLING] & ASKED IF I HAVE EVER TRIED IT, I TOLD HIM THAT I HAVE NEVER HEARD OF IT, HE TOLD ME THAT IT'S A LOUISIANA DISH THAT HE MAKES WITH HARD HEADS.


courtboulion - fish & tomato stew. Good stuff if made with goo or big catfish. http://www.cookinglouisiana.com/Cooking/Recipes/Seafood/Catfish_Courtbullion.htm


----------



## oilfieldman26

That's [email protected]#^!ng Hilarious  Nasty!!!!

"Were Not Here For A Long Time Just A Good Time"


----------



## MadMike

a friend of mine works at a plant on chocolate bayou liondell and he said he fries them up and tells everyone they are trout from time to time, nobody complained yet he said usually go back for seconds. nasty if you ask me


----------



## hilldo

LionelC said:


> Hardheads might not be very good to eat, but I can tell you that they will live forever as bait.
> 
> Anyone that fishes off shore has come up to a rig with a curious ling or two circling around that just would not eat anything. Well if you sling a live hardhead in front of that ling he will eat it.
> 
> EVERYONE here might think im crazy, but it realy works. Just clip off the spines and throw it in your live well. If a ling comes along you have an almost sure fire way to catch him.
> 
> LionelC


I heard the same thing recently.


----------



## swade36

BIG PAPPA said:


> Guys/gals, i could barely get thru reading all the post from laughing so bad. I mean i have cramps under my bottom rib from laughing so hard. When i was a kid, the across the street neighbors came home with 2-72 quart coolers full of hard heads and we laughed so hard then i had the same cramp under that rib. I wished i had time to add to everyones reputation points for ending my friday with a gut buster.


come on!!!!! Give it to me Big Boy!!!!!!!


----------



## swade36

sbw9056 said:


> Its amazing to see how many people live by the motto "Ignorance is bliss."


so...what does that mean? lol. You a little PRO or a little CON on the whole "hardhead" eatin' situation? lmao!


----------



## Ducksmasher

a 6-7" hardhead makes a fine snapper/ling bait. They wont die and are lively. I just cut off the spines. 

btw as easy as it is to catch trout and redfish, why put out the effort in trying to catch hardheads or gafftop?


----------



## swade36

sbw9056 said:


> Don't listen to all those that would disuade you. They either have never tried them or don't know how to cook.


I don't want to DISUADE you either...but I heard that sbw9056 doesn't have a nose, taste buds, or a sence of humor...and his prostate is the size of a beach ball!

as you can tell... there aint no hardhead avatar, so I'll go with the next best thing...the drum! Anyone want to talk shat about how great the drum tastes if you prepare it well?


----------



## swade36

Pier Rat said:


> About 7 weeks ago I put a hardhead out on my trinidad 50 on matagorda. It took off hauling...I set the hook...it kept running...and I handed it off to my friend leon (matagordamudskipper) b/c he had been fishing his *** off and not caught a shark in like 8 months. Well he got it in and it ended up being a 5'2'' bullshark. So I wouldn't say NOTHING eats em  But ya definately not my go to bait.


about 3 weeks ago i put a hardhead on MY trinidad 50 on mosquito island. It took off hauling...I set the hook...it kept running...and I handed it off to my friend Bill CLINTON(TAXCUT...WHATTHEF_CK?) Because he wasn't doin' anything productive anyway...he got it in....and it was a bigger HARDHEAD!


----------



## BU

"so I'll go with the next best thing...the drum! Anyone want to talk shat about how great the drum tastes if you prepare it well?"


Slot drum on the lower to middle make Mighty fine eating!!!!!!! I'll bust my gut anyday on 5 slot drum!


----------



## Quint

I hope you weren't serious


----------



## bayhawker

*Hardheads*

Dog do, when sliced thin enough, breaded properly, deep fried and dunked in spicy ketchup probably is not too bad?? Just never had the "need" to eat hardheads! They do make a good snack for gators when thrown into the marsh grass!


----------



## Buck110

REALLY??? WOW!!!!!


----------



## IMBIT2

I came across this while looking for the scientific name. This person claims hardheads are better than gafftop.

http://www.rodnreel.com/gulffish/gulffish.asp?FishID=130&cmd=view


----------



## Skip Daddy

*Hardhead or Gaftop????*

I wonder if they meant Gaftop. These look like a hard head but have much larger top fins. They are even called Gaftop Sails due to the large top fin. These are actually very good to eat if you cut out the red meat. It takes about a 4 pounder or more to get a good filet after removing the red meat. What I have done is
1. Skin them like a freshwater catfish.
2. Filet (need to start just behind the top fin. 
3. CUT OUT THE RED MEAT IN THE CENTER
4. Place in pretty strong salt water made from table salt and tap water. 
5. Let sit in salt water in frig for several hours to overnight. (they are going to shrink but that is what you want)
6. Drain and place in fresh water until they return to their normal size. IN FRIG.
7. Then either freeze or prep to cook
If the above is done properly they are very tasty fried. I have eaten them several times.

Good fighters and good eating if done as above.


----------



## dbarham

thrillseeker said:


> I think this guy is making this story up Just to get a rise out of someone you got to be jokin.


 spin that was hardhead you ate with me last week yall ate it up JK!!!LOL


----------



## ocelot101

The latest issue of Fish and Game has an article on eating hard heads. I thought my fishing buddy was joking with me but then I went and looked. I couldn't believe it.


----------



## Custom Flat

Those guys at the Bait Shop must be busting a gut even now! That was a 
good one!


----------



## Snake

Man dem tings tace like as....

ps I dont think your supose to eat the seacats or the spotted trout. I saw it on the news.


----------

